# عدد 5 عمارات سكنية - اوتوكاد رسومات تنفيذية كاملة , معماري وانشائي, مساقط افق



## HMA2010 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,

عدد 5 عمارات سكنية - اوتوكاد رسومات تنفيذية كاملة , معماري وانشائي, مساقط افقية وقطاعات وواجهات 

للمهندسين المعماريين وانشائيين وطلبة العمارة 
-------------------------------------------------------

صور من بعض المشاريع :




















































-------------------------------------------------------

من هنا​


----------



## مهندس عامر (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جاري التحميل وتسلم وعاش الايادي وياريت اتكون بيها المخططات الانشائية


----------



## usama_usama2003 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (16 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## sahar sayed (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## beko19 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## HMA2010 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على ردودكم


----------



## HMA2010 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> بارك الله فيك


وبارك فيك اخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوحباجا (16 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مصطفى كريم (16 أكتوبر 2011)

على فكرة انا مش عارف انزل الملف ياريت حد يتكرم ويرفعه من جديد
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (17 أكتوبر 2011)

يرجى الرفع على رابط اخر


----------



## hk_shahin (17 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا............................................................الله يبارك فيك


----------



## HMA2010 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

hk_shahin قال:


> شكرا............................................................الله يبارك فيك


وبارك فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## مهندس صاوى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*جاري التحميل*


----------



## HMA2010 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الردود الطيبه


----------



## سارية عثمان (28 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم،لم استطيع تحميل الملف ..الموقع محجوب عنا ،ارجو لو تكرمت رفع الملف على ميديافير.


----------



## wagih khalid (28 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## habibko1 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## hk_shahin (24 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## elfares (24 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## m_sweedy (25 ديسمبر 2011)

رابط مباشر للتحميل من على ميديا فاير

http://www.mediafire.com/?7hf76axk7dda9za​


----------



## ELKAISAR (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك اله خيرآ


----------



## emym93 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا......جارى التحميل


----------



## smsm55 (21 نوفمبر 2012)

برجاء اعادة رفع الملفات


----------



## abedodeh (21 نوفمبر 2012)

لو سمحت باشمهندس ممكن مستخلص حساب كميات هذه الابنية رجاءا حارا لحاجتي الماسة لها وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## هانى حميده (21 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## mohamed87_hamdy (21 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (21 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد زكريا2010 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## SAMEH_BAHAA (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م احمد خيال (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.wsa (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ELKAISAR (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hawkar1 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 مارس 2013)

ياريت يتم الرفع على الميديافاير


----------



## م/وليد المقطري (19 مارس 2014)

شكررا جزيلاااااا


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (20 سبتمبر 2014)

الرابط بايز


----------



## عادل محمد عيد (30 يناير 2015)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (31 يناير 2015)

*الف شكر*

جزاك الله كل خير اخي 
سلمت يمينك 
أرجو ان تكون المخططات كاملة


----------

